# How do I remove excess deck stain?



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Wipe it off right now!
Go!!!


----------



## McBerry (Oct 10, 2006)

slickshift said:


> Wipe it off right now!
> Go!!!


 
Seriously? What is the consequence if I don't? Will it dry in a discolored fashion?

Do I use a solution?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

What are you doing typing?
Go now!
Wipe it off!
Really!

Just use a clean rag, preferably with no lint

It's the best chance you have to even out the finish
It may or may not work, but you have to try

If the spots are really darker, then there's not much you can do later
Another coat over the whole thing to make it all darker, and maybe blend the spots better

But enough of this chit-chat
Wipe up what you can!


----------



## Paintguy26 (May 22, 2006)

yeah....what slick said!

When you are staining a general rule is to keep lint free rags with you and wipe up any puddling as you go. This is very important~I guarantee the can you are using says to remove any excess as you apply.....

*Stain is like semi-gloss paint....you can never touch it up without repainting the whole darn piece.


----------



## McBerry (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, I tried wiping off the excess last night but it was too late, as the wood had already absorbed most of the additional layer. I woke up this AM and the deck had pretty much dried, but now with a rather large dark splotch in one area.

I am an idiot.

I guess I'll have to do the entire deck over again & live with the much darker results?


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Or remove the dark sections. Either flip over the boards or put in ones that are not as dark


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

If you're good you can sand that spot down and restain, blending out with auto body precision.  Flipping the board is not a bad suggestion IF it's a new deck and top screwed... if the wood was faded on top the flipped board wont match anyway.  If hidden fasteners were used you're really out of luck.


----------

